# Metric shank sizes?



## Gusbub (Sep 17, 2007)

A question concerning the European standards in shank sizes.
Background :
My friend's wife is from Germany (Bavaria). Her family is
involved in woodworking. As a favor to her uncle, she's asked me to build him 
a box to hold some of his router bits to gift him the next time they
visit. She has no clue as to the sizes and from what I could see
from a few pictures, he's got a nice collection ranging from small
straight bits to giant shaping bits.
I've gathered one standard to be 8mm, but not sure of others.
Any help here would be appreciated as I don't want to screw up a
project that will be scrutinized by a pretty discerning group.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I'm not sure what type (size) of router bit holder you are going to make but the item below would fit the bill I'm sure...
You could cut it into strips if needed..you can get get from just about any woodworker supply outlet....

Foam Router Bit Storage
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6064

=========


----------



## Gusbub (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks, bob.
Actually, I'm going to bore matching holes into blocks of wood
which will be set into the box. The size of the holes obviously
dependent upon the shank sizes.
It seems the most popular option lately is the 1/2"--8mm adapter.
But again, I'm not certain of exactly what he has and I
just want to try to cover all bases.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Gusbub

I have made many router bit boxes and you may want to pickup some clear hose/tubing to push the bits into not just the wood,, the wood will rust up the shanks over time not to talk about the acid and resin in woods...like Oak for just one of them..the plastic cup plugs are the best but hard to find...plus the tubing will let the bits go in and come out easy unlike a drilled hole in some wood.. 


Have fun making the box..

Below you will see just two of them..they can be hung on the wall or just sit on the work bench taking up room   LOL 



=========


----------



## Gusbub (Sep 17, 2007)

Truly useful tip on the plastic tubing....Thank You!
The box itself will be a sort of scaled-down trunk with a
lift-out tray to make the most use of space.
Their tastes are pretty simple (think Pennsylvania Dutch [Deutsch]).
Stout joinery and straight-forward design...form definitely follows function.

I'm really looking forward to it..........it's not everyday you're asked to
make something for another woodworker.

Thanks again for the great tip!


P.S.---nice examples of your work there........


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Gusbub
and Thank You

Here's just one more small tip,,pickup some gasket punchs from the auto parts store for about 8.oo bucks a set of 6 or so.

Then find some thin plastic in the shop or the house and punch out some plastic circles that will just fit in the bottom of the drilled holes then push the tubing in the hole, it will hole the circles in place and keep the bottom of the bit free of any rust..but DON't glue them in place, most glues are now water base..as I'm sure you know.. 

I get books now and then that have plastic for indexing cards ( A to Z ) and keep them around just for the thin plastic...  for shims,etc. on the router table...or gluing thngs up that I don't want to stick to each other..


====================


Gusbub said:


> Truly useful tip on the plastic tubing....Thank You!
> The box itself will be a sort of scaled-down trunk with a
> lift-out tray to make the most use of space.
> Their tastes are pretty simple (think Pennsylvania Dutch [Deutsch]).
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey Bob, unless my eyes are fooling me but, aren't you're bits a tad close to each other in the storage case on the rightside of pic? Just curious my friend.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken 

It looks that way in the picture but it's a double row, some in the front and some in the back roll,, it's looks like they are touching but it just looks that way in the snapshot ( the shelf is about 3 1/2" wide ) the one on the right side..

But it's time for a new bit box,,, I have too many now I think,,LOL LOL just over 600 or so LOL LOL ... I do like router bits ..

==========


Hamlin said:


> Hey Bob, unless my eyes are fooling me but, aren't you're bits a tad close to each other in the storage case on the rightside of pic? Just curious my friend.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> It looks that way in the picture but it's a double row, some in the front and some in the back roll,, it's looks like they are touching but it just looks that way in the snapshot ( the shelf is about 3 1/2" wide ) the one on the right side..
> 
> ...


Only 600 or so? LOL 

Gotcha, it just looked like a few were "touching". That's why I asked.  I may have to bug ya about some plans for such a thing. Currently using OP's sliding drawer in my table.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

The Oak-Park way is a good way to store them but I would go the extra step and put them in a pull out draw box with a flip up lid , I see many use the table and just put the hand under the top and pull out one,,,that's a good way to nick one or your hand if they are sharp like they should be, a box with a lid would make you slide the draw all the way out and lift the lid and lift one out the top side...but that's just my 2 cents..


==============








Hamlin said:


> Only 600 or so? LOL
> 
> Gotcha, it just looked like a few were "touching". That's why I asked.  I may have to bug ya about some plans for such a thing. Currently using OP's sliding drawer in my table.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I agree, I slide the shelf out then pull out which bit I want. Sometimes I get my big fingers inbetween 2 bits and that doesn't feel so good. This is why I'd like to build something similar to yours. Only to put them in in a "stair-step" pattern. If that makes any sense. I'd leave my spirals and straight bits in the shelf but the others, put them in something as you suggest. 

You've given me some ideas. Got a few other projects to get done first though. :sold:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The bit tray on the Oak Park table is not intended for bit storage but rather for easy organization of the bits you are using for a project. I had considered cutting an additional set of dado's about an inch above the bottom so I could store two bit trays and still have room for my Oak Park guide bushing tray. Then I came up with what I feel is a better idea. A similar design only larger. A cabinet with dado's for pull out shelves. Each shelf could be for a single bit type such as straight, cove, etc. and would have plenty of space between bits. Clean, neat and organized. I still have not finalized the design. My bits are stored on larger pieces of plywood in drawers of a roller cabinet until I figure out exactly what I want.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Mike,

In the spring, summer, and fall, I usually leave them in the tray under the table. Unless the unreliable weather persons are predicting high humidity. Then I'll slip them back in the containers in which they arrived in when I purchased them. Winter time, since I do run a "heater", to help prevent the moisture from getting on them, same thing. I leave them in their containers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

JUst a Slip in Bit Box for the Oak-Park Router Table
---------

Plus a link to the ,,,Foam Router Bit Storage rack and split the foam holder into two parts with a easy made long knife, by taking a old 12" long Hack Saw Blade and sharp one side with a grinder and 300 grit/600 grit and put a wooden sandwich type handle on one end about 1 /2" x 3" long with 2 screws to hold as one handle part...

I made one along time ago to cut foam and it works great...it must be razor sharp in order to cut the foam true...and clean...I use it all the time to make foam inserts for router bits boxes...( in the lids to hold the router bits in place)

===============
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6064&filter=foam
============


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> JUst a Slip in Bit Box for the Oak-Park Router Table
> 
> ============


I start working on something lilke that once the weather starts warming up. :sold:


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Gusbub,
Try this link for inserts.
http://www.cmtusa.com/store/index1....ducts.ihtml&titleimage=titles_accessories.jpg


----------



## Gusbub (Sep 17, 2007)

jj : 

I was originally looking to use wood for EVERYTHING on this project (including the
hinges) , but what you posted is very intriguing and may cause me to amend my
plans.
Thanks much for the help!


----------

